# Lost boaters on upper colorado



## bookmillone (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone have any news on three missing rafters on the upper near State Bridge?


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Huh? Anybody?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I just heard from someone in the know that they weren't actually lost and that they are safe.

-AH


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Good, sometimes we worry those that care, my wife is trained to wait 24 hrs after my due date, she hasn't had to call ems yet. Sometimes she looks for me and she knows to send out a posse of friends rather than waste time and state/federal funds. Rescue is far less likely than recovery......


----------

